# ct scan



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone here gone for an abdominal ct scan? my dr is sending me for one and I didn't realize you have to drink 32 ounces of a contrast solution, I'm not sure which, I'm reading there are two kinds, a chalky and a clear, but I'm sure I read somewhere on this board that the chalky one has made some people more constipated than when they were before and I'm terrified of that, if there is a side effect or a bad reaction that can happen it usually happens to me--any feedback/experience anyone has with this would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I went for a ct scan for my abdoman and pelvis. I didn't have any bad reaction from the chalky stuff ( it's called Barium). I just hated the taste but otherwise the test is not uncomfortable at all.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me I was told that the contrast fluids have an evacuation agent in them to help clear the barium out of your system. When you arrive for the scan ask them if one contrast fluid is better for folks who have constipation.I didn't have any constipation issues either when I drank it.. but I'm a D-Type. So that doesn't mean much. So don't be shy.. ask!And I agree.. the CT Scan was a snap and quick too.All the best.BQ


----------

